# High Ping on Dota 2



## Wamill (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't understand how I'm getting such high ping when playing on Sea Server. I have a pretty good connection and this only happens on Dota 2. I'm getting an average of 150 ms when I get 50 ms on other games.

Is there a software that I can use to improve my ping?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Where are you and where is the server?


----------



## Wamill (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm from the Philippines and I'm connecting in Sea Server in Singapore.


----------

